# How can I keep sand fleas alive over night.



## Bullshark

I just caught about 3 dozen and I have them in wet sand right now. Is that the way to do that?


----------



## Whitie9688

I heard keep them in the fridge


----------



## Travis Gill

either keep em on ice or in the fridge. Make sure the container has holes in the bottom so the pee can drain out


----------



## ShaneLane

i had a old shrimp bucket that i put holes in the bottom and put some sticks under it so the fresh water does not get on them and they were kinda suspended above ice in the cooler and they would stay alive for a good 3-4 days in fact i just froze the ones i got on friday and they still had some life in them i wish i had pictures of the contraption.


----------



## kahala boy

put a paper towel in a ziplock bag and put about a dozen in the bag then put in the fridge. They will be alive tomorrow....


----------



## Hellcat171

Bullshark...

One, From your last few posts I surmise that you have been working at your surf game. How goes it? When you ased for a surf fishing buddy I wanted to pipe up but my schedule is pretty limited right now. I'm pretty new at it as well but had an old pro show me the ropes and I've been doing pretty well..

Two, Sand Fleas are creepy little prehistoric beasts and thier biggest down fall seems to be drowning in their own pee. Am I getting this right anyone? Thats what it seems like. What I have done is to take a bucket fill it a quater full with sand, get a jug o sea water, add fleas to bucket water to keep cool and wet. It works for me.


----------



## Fuhrer48

Bullshark,

First off.... congrats on you first Pomp!!!I saw the post the other day. Anyway I have a little trick to keep fleas alive for 3-4 days no problem. My buddy showed it to me. You need a little mesh bag like the ones you get at a driving range that are filled with golf balls. I like the ones with a little draw string, you can find them at most dive shops and they are called "collection bags"but there are alsosmall garment bags for laundry you can get with zippers but I think they would rust. Anyway, back to your question. I rake the fleas up and put them in this little mesh bag and I keep them in a small cooler with some ice in it. I usually use a block of ice that I make with a two quart pitcher so it melts slower. The key is to not let the fleas rest on the ice or sit in the melted freshwater. To get around it you simply pull the top of the mesh bag out of the side of the lid and let the fleasdangle just beneath thelid on the inside. That way they stay cool and there is still a little moisture in the cooler from the melting ice. To keep them alive longer rinse the fleas off right before you leave the beach by dipping them in the surf and naturally the more you are able to rinse them and dip them in thesalt water on a day to day basisthe longer they will last. Like I said I am able to keep them alive for a few days. Thispast week I caught about 60 onTues and I finished them all off onFriday without dipping them and with very few casualties. Seriously all this method works! Hope it works out for you!


----------

